# Polly The Pink Poodle



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is so pretty. Doing fun stuff like that does sometimes make me wish I had a white dog!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> That is so pretty. Doing fun stuff like that does sometimes make me wish I had a white dog!


Thanks!  When she runs through the mud (daily), I wish she were any color other than white!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love it! She looks so sweet! Just enough color to be soooo feminine! I am tempted to do color but just haven't gotten up the nerve yet......maybe someday...........LOL!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

somehow the pink makes her look exceptionally pollyish. so lovely.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

The colour really emphasizes her pretty face! Nice look, Polly!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I love it! She looks so sweet! Just enough color to be soooo feminine! I am tempted to do color but just haven't gotten up the nerve yet......maybe someday...........LOL!


Thanks  I wanted it to be touches of color instead of "smack you in the face" color.  
You should try color! I love it so much that now I can't imagine her NOT pink! LOL Maybe you could try the tips of Molly's ears. If you don't like it, you can just trim it off.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not normally a fan of haircolor on dogs, but I have to say Polly looks beautiful. I love it! She could absolutely model


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Her tail looks exactly like cotton candy! Awesome job. I love it!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow absolutely beautiful! Your are really giving me white dog envy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love the color! It's subtle and sooooo pretty on a Poodle girl. Her tail does look like cotton candy!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> That is so pretty. Doing fun stuff like that does sometimes make me wish I had a white dog!


My thoughts exactly! Love it!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Polly looks gorgeous! It suits her so well. You've inspired me to try coloring on Mira.. what type of dye did you use?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I absolutely love the way you did her coloring! It's almost as if it's a "natural" pink coloring - the way some apricot poodles are lighter or darker in areas - only it's pink! So beautiful.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BeckyM said:


> Thanks!  When she runs through the mud (daily), I wish she were any color other than white!


Yeah, that's why I always figured I'd only have blacks!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Mithy said:


> Polly looks gorgeous! It suits her so well. You've inspired me to try coloring on Mira.. what type of dye did you use?


You should try it!  It was pretty easy if your pup stays pretty still. Have a helper though. 

I used Manic Panic. It took one whole tub/container to do what I did with Polly.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you all  I'm thrilled you like it because it gives me hope that people won't give me a hard time for dying her pink when we go out and about.  My daycare girls (ages 2-4) are going to go nuts over Polly's pink-ness.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How fun! I think you did a smash-up job! Just terrific! You've inspired me. I do love the pink but alas...I have boys. I'm thinking Seahawk's colors. Everyone around here is nuts for the Seattle Seahawks so hmmm...you've given me an idea. No one would fault me for it either! Thanks for sharing your pictures of pretty Polly... and the kind of dye you use. Is it for sure safe for dogs?


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh, those ears!!! So so so cute


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

BeckyM said:


> Thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hazel goes to soccer practice and soccer games with us. When she was a little puppy one of the little girls was petting her and oohhing and awhing at her. I've been friends with her parents for some 20 years and know them well. He dad hunts with labs and has "man dogs". He knew my first poodle well and when he met Hazel remarked "of course a poodle!"

Well little miss Casey who was about 4 oohed and awhed at every Hazel sighting! One day she tells me "one day I'm going to have a poodle just like yours!" Dad glances over and gives me the "yeah right" silly smirk and Casey continued with "but my poodle will be PINK!" Her mom and I almost lost it with giggles!! I turned to her dad and said, "well, pink poodles CAN hunt!" He was all "I think we can just enjoy Hazel for a while!"

Casey would have gone silly over your pink poodle!! 

The kids will love her! Hazel is just black and I sometimes have to run the kids off of her (several times in a row!). Kids love poodles and pink poodles are pure win! You should be safe!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I want a white poodle now! 

She looks great! Such fun


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm not normally a fan of haircolor on dogs, but I have to say Polly looks beautiful. I love it! She could absolutely model


I was going to say the exact same thing. Your dog is beautiful !


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

SO so cute!

I've often wanted to splash some color on Sugar's white legs, but color isn't allowed at shows. Boo, hiss!

Those touches of pink are just divine!

--Q


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

How long doe the color last? Does it wash out over time, or does it have to grow out?


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Polly looks so pretty! You did a great job!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

itzmeigh said:


> Hazel goes to soccer practice and soccer games with us. When she was a little puppy one of the little girls was petting her and oohhing and awhing at her. I've been friends with her parents for some 20 years and know them well. He dad hunts with labs and has "man dogs". He knew my first poodle well and when he met Hazel remarked "of course a poodle!"
> 
> Well little miss Casey who was about 4 oohed and awhed at every Hazel sighting! One day she tells me "one day I'm going to have a poodle just like yours!" Dad glances over and gives me the "yeah right" silly smirk and Casey continued with "but my poodle will be PINK!" Her mom and I almost lost it with giggles!! I turned to her dad and said, "well, pink poodles CAN hunt!" He was all "I think we can just enjoy Hazel for a while!"
> 
> ...


That is such a cute story! Yes, kids go nuts over Polly... pink or no pink... and luckily she loves them (and kisses them) right back. 

Yep, pink dogs can hunt too! LOL I very easily and quickly taught Polly to track and she has a very strong prey/retrieve drive so I have no doubt that she would have made a fantastic hunting dog.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Lori G said:


> How long doe the color last? Does it wash out over time, or does it have to grow out?


I'm not sure how long the color will last. It's considered a "semi-permanent" and will wash out over about 6 weeks with people. I only bathe the girls every 2-4 weeks though so it may take longer to fade.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> How fun! I think you did a smash-up job! Just terrific! You've inspired me. I do love the pink but alas...I have boys. I'm thinking Seahawk's colors. Everyone around here is nuts for the Seattle Seahawks so hmmm...you've given me an idea. No one would fault me for it either! Thanks for sharing your pictures of pretty Polly... and the kind of dye you use. Is it for sure safe for dogs?


Check out this blue dyed poodle that I think is gorgeous! and he's obviously a boy.  

It was part of my inspiration for where I wanted to place the dye on Polly. I may try that light blue on her when the pink fades.  

I used Manic Panic. It's considered very safe (and even Vegan... not that you'd eat it). Polly has sensitive skin and has shown no sign of irritation.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Quossum said:


> SO so cute!
> 
> I've often wanted to splash some color on Sugar's white legs, but *color isn't allowed at shows*. Boo, hiss!
> 
> ...



That is a major reason that black is good for me, to reduce the temptation. I do think I remember seeing a dog that had been dyed somewhere along at an obedience trial. I don't know what the judge might have said, but I wouldn't want to get excused over it.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

That's good to know if I ever decide to try our hand at obedience trials. A trainer was trying to convince me to sign up for their trials but it wasn't in the budget for me at the time. 

I'm not planning on keeping her dyed all the time. I might just do it once or twice a year to liven things up.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh that blue dyed boy is beautiful, too!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

nifty said:


> Oh that blue dyed boy is beautiful, too!


Isn't he?! I LOVE that picture (and that poodle).


----------

